# Game #8 (11/16): New York Knicks @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>















New York Knicks (2-5) @ Los Angeles Lakers (3-4)

Staples Center









Date: Wednesday, November 16th
Time: 7:00 pm

*Television:*















FSNW ESPN

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































S. Marbury Q. Richardson T. Ariza A. Davis E. Curry 





































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom K. Brown C. Mihm 

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Brian Cook
Devean George
Sasha Vujacic
Laron Profit

New York Knicks





























Jamal Crawford
M. Barnes
Channing Frye
Malik Rose

Last Meeting
Date: N/A
Score: N/A
Summary: N/A

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Knicks*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant 29.9</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Stephon Marbury 16.9</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 9.7</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Eddy Curry 7.6</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 5.0</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Stephon Marbury 5.1</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker 2.6</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Trevor Ariza 1.9</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm 0.9</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Eddy Curry 1.4</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm .512</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>David Lee .583</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook .500</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Quentin Richardson .423</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Sasha Vujacic 1.000</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Quentin Richardson/Maurice Taylor 1.000</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Pacific Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>5-2</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>5-3</td><td>0.5</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>3-3</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>3-4</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>Sacramento Kings</td><td>2-5</td><td>3.0</td></table>

*Western Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>San Antonio Spurs</td><td>5-2</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>5-2</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Minnesota Timberwolves</td><td>3-3</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>Dallas Mavericks</td><td>4-2</td><td>0.5</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>5-3</td><td>0.5</td><tr align=center><td>Memphis Grizzlies</td><td>5-3</td><td>0.5</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>3-3</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>Utah Jazz</td><td>4-4</td><td>1.5</td></table>

Knicks Forum Game Thread
</center>


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Knicks have won 2 in a row, we've lost 3 in a row.... this is our chance to break both streaks...

Lakers 101
Knicks 93


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I know Kobe is hurt but he has to have a good game against Marbury and Q.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Gotta end this loosing streak....i say it ends @ Staples Center.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We need to take care of business this game. We'll have to suffer through about an hour of Larry Brown vs. Phil Jackson garbage.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

everytime i say lakers will win they lost

so this time i say they'll lose


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Oh, Kwame = Samaki Walker.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Oh, Kwame = Samaki Walker.


maybe we were better off with corie blount

atless he can catch a basketball


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

I hope we go 5-0 on this home stand.

With that said, it's more likely that we'll probably go 2-3.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

If Kobe's hurt so that it is hurting his shooting, then he is hurting the team by playing hurt.

Try saying that 5 times fast.

That said, New York is awful.

Almost as awful as Lamar averaging less than 10 a game.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

This should be blowout for the Lakers, but then again, we are the Lakers and for some reason I seem to think that we play better against really good teams and slack off against the mediocre ones. Cmon Guys!! Lets step it up!! :banana: :clap:


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

put Malik Rose picture as a key reserve not Lee hes our 11th man.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

musiclexer said:


> put Malik Rose picture as a key reserve not Lee hes our 11th man.


Yes dear.. although Lee is having a better year.. I believe!


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

this should be a win and bring us back up to .500


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

IF the Lakers lose at home against the freaking Knicks, i will be prepared to call this season a wash...

I need a solid, confident win... 10 points at least.

:gopray:


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Oh, Kwame = Samaki Walker.


C'mon, don't exaggerate. It ain't _that_ bad.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Your right, he's worse


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Your right, he's worse


You guys are cold.  No....its simply not possible for Kwame to be as useless as Samaki. I won't condemn the boy THAT bad until the season is over. 

Off topic, but.. on the post game show last night, Worthy said its time to get nasty, that somebody has to "hit the floor". I'm inclined to agree.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> I know Kobe is hurt but he has to have a good game against Marbury and Q.



Hurt? What happend?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

lakers lose


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

LoyalBull said:


> If Kobe's hurt so that it is hurting his shooting, then he is hurting the team by playing hurt.
> 
> Try saying that 5 times fast.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Kobe should sit out, I'm sure that'll improve the Lakers' chances.

Your agenda is so transparent it's funny.


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

*New York Knicks* _(2-5)_
*Los Angeles Lakers* _(3-4)_

*Date:* Wednesday, November 16th
*Time:* 7:00 PM
*TV:* *ESPN*, FSN

*Previous Games*
Knicks @ Jazz 73-62 (WIN) Box Score
Lakers @ Memphis 85-73 (LOSS) Box Score



























*Coach Larry Brown*




































C - *Eddy Curry* _(13.7 PPG on 47% shooting, 7.6 RPG, 0.4 APG)_
PF - *Busta Rhymes* _(3.6 PPG on 27% shooting, 6.1 RPG, 0.9 APG)_
SF - *Matt Barnes* _(4.8 PPG on 36% shooting, 4.6 RPG, 1.2 APG)_
SG - *Quentin Richardson* _(8.4 PPG on 39% shooting, 4.1 RPG, 1.4 APG)_
PG - *Stephon Marbury* _(16.9 PPG on 47% shooting, 3.6 RPG, 5.1 APG)_


















*Coach Phil Jackson*




































C - *Chris Mihm* _(9.3 PPG on 51% shooting, 5.6 RPG, 1.1 APG)_
PF - *Kwame Brown* _(6.4 PPG on 40% shooting, 6.1 RPG, 0.6 APG)_
SF - *Lamar Odom* _(14.6 PPG on 40% shooting, 9.7 RPG, 5.0 APG)_
SG - *Kobe Bryant* _(29.9 PPG on 46% shooting, 5.6 RPG, 4.6 APG)_
PG - *Smush Parker* _(13.0 PPG on 50% shooting, 3.3 RPG, 3.1 APG)_

























*Jamal Crawford*
_Predicted Stats: 15 points, 4 rebounds, 3 assists_

*Devean George*
_Predicted Stats: 10 points, 4 rebounds, 2 assists_

























*Stephon Marbury*
_Predicted Stats: 24 points on 45% shooting, 2 rebounds, 7 assists_

*Kobe Bryant*
_Predicted Stats: 32 points on 52% shooting, 5 rebounds, 5 assists_​








Finally...we have ran into our stretch of five home games. Around this time last week, I would've been excited to play the Knicks. Today, I'm not feeling it. The Knicks have won two straight and are playing better defensively, holding the Jazz to 62 points. That's Larry Brown for you. Speaking of Brown, this game will feature two of the best coaches in the NBA in Brown and Phil Jackson, and it could be the "matchup of the night." For the first time since the 2004 NBA Finals, Brown and Jackson have a seat and coach their teams against one another; Kobe and Marbury, Odom and Curry...should be an exciting game.

Guess what, Chris Mihm? We expect an above-average game from you tonight. We're in Los Angeles. Scratch that: we're going to NEED an above-average game from you. If you see Kwame anywhere, tell him the same. The league hasn't seen much from the other bigs in New York (Taylor, Frye, Malik, and Davis), but these guys will be crashing the boards against our two bigs. We do have Odom, who will clean the glass for double-digits tonight, but that won't be enough, especially if Kobe is still feeling his injury. The offensive glass could be a killer for the Lakers, but could swing both ways; easy for Curry to chip in a few from it, but as far as rebounding goes, Kobe gets nearly as many boards as Eddy.

Good thing I brought up Kobe, because tonight's game should feature our very own, number eight. The Knicks' lineup is more of a "pick and roll with it" than an accurate starting five, but if Larry Brown puts Quentin Richardson on Kobe, expect a 30+ point night (that is, unless the hand is still bothering him). Any other day, Kobe would drop 40 on Q-Rich. Likewise, if Quentin finds Odom staring him down instead, Odom could collect himself a triple-double. Don't be surprised to see a backcourt of Marbury and Crawford, with Barnes at the three, if Richardson is abused early.

A problem that the Lakers may face is crowd support...as in, none...if they blow any early leads or go into the locker rooms at the half in a huge slump. The fans in Los Angeles can, and will, boo the purple and gold off the court if they show signs of wear and tear early against the Knicks, and this could definitely hurt their game. Hopefully this isn't the case, and the Lakers keep their composure for 48 minutes on the court. 









The Knicks are on a two-game win streak. On the other hand, Los Angeles has lost three straight. Don't count on a fourth. The Lakers win this one at home, 87-81.


----------



## s-one (Oct 20, 2005)

I don't want to see "Kobe Time" in every 4th quarter. I expect Kwame to get more than a freaking 4-6pts in this game and Smush needs to get out of his slump. The Knicks have no defense, we are on the loosing streak, and we are playing at the Staple. There should be no reason why we should lose this game. Go Lakes!


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Ariza is our stopper so he'll be on Kobe 6'8 atheletic with a 7'1 wingspan to stop Kobe, I hope Smush has a big game but thats only because hes on my fantasy team. Knicks win and both teams are 3-5


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

s-one said:


> I don't want to see "Kobe Time" in every 4th quarter. I expect Kwame to get more than a freaking 4-6pts in this game and Smush needs to get out of his slump. The Knicks have no defense, we are on the loosing streak, and we are playing at the Staple. There should be no reason why we should lose this game. Go Lakes!


The Knicks have no Defense????Are you caught in a time warp??


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I agree, if Kobe's hurt, he should sit out this game.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

truth said:


> The Knicks have no Defense????Are you caught in a time warp??


lolol...true...sometimes you can tell who doesn't watch othjer teams play...they only watch theirs


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

duncan2k5 said:


> lolol...true...sometimes you can tell who doesn't watch othjer teams play...they only watch theirs


so you think u have a defense that can control kobe?? i highly doubt it


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

lakers loose by 13


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Blink4 said:


> so you think u have a defense that can control kobe?? i highly doubt it


just in case you bonked your head,the name of the game is to limit the opponents scoring,not one particular player..unless you think Kobe is going off for 80+


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

NYKBaller said:


> Ariza is our stopper so he'll be on Kobe 6'8 atheletic with a 7'1 wingspan to stop Kobe, I hope Smush has a big game but thats only because hes on my fantasy team. Knicks win and both teams are 3-5


i give thumbs up to ariza if he can contain kobe to 30 points


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

dannyM said:


> i give thumbs up to ariza if he can contain kobe to 30 points


I think Ariza will be starting in place of barnes,not Q...Not sure Brown wants Q on Odom...I think the gameplan is to let Kobe get his and shut down everyone else


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I see this game going into overtime tonight.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Wilmatic2 said:


> I see this game going into overtime tonight.


as long as the Zenmaster walks away with his tail between his legs,Ill be happy


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers could win by a lot or lose by a lot in this game. And it is all on Kobe because if his hand is better he should be able to score more than 25 points since the Knicks perimeter defense is not the best. if Kobe struggles then it's up to the team to get it going which hopefuly will not be as hard as last game since they should be well rested. 

Past game problems

*Wolves:*
This was their second game of their first road trip. This game the Lakers could have won but Kobe could not get to the foul line and break out of his second half slump. It stayed close but at the fourth quarter Phil , because of foul trouble, was forced into a lineup that is not productive. Wolves pulled away and won the game. 

*Sixers:*
Kobe bryant left off where he was last game - missing shots (sixers' D took part) but the team (except for Kwame) was running the Offense very well so the lakers led most of the game. But at the start of the fourth quarter Phil was again force to use a line-up (becuase Kwame's foul trouble) that he knew was not porductive and also Odom was tired. Sixers score 9 straight and won the game in the end via a missed three by Kobe.

*Grizzles:*
Kobe still in shooting slump. Ultimately the Lakers played as if they were just ready to go home after to straight tough losses on the road. Nobody was in sync execpt Mihm who had his scond straight solid game. The other bright spot is Bynum who could be a very good defensive play. He had like 3 blocks in 7 mins.

Besides the grizzles game, Lakers losses were because of poor offense execusion and line-up problems so this team is not "Pathetic" yet.

Pre-thoughts.

The Lakers will be well rested today and should play at their best, but kobe's shooting arm is what will dictate how easy or hard this game is going to be for the Lakers. Another problem is how deep the Knicks are with big man. Mihm will most likely have a solid game but kwame could either have bad shooting or have an decent game but go into foul trouble where it may put the lakers in a line-up situation like before.


Prediction.
So that I won't be liable for jinxing the team, I'm going to give more than one prediction. If the lakers win it win be by 18. If the lakers lose it will either be by 11 in four quarters or lose by 5 in overtime.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

Blink4 said:


> so you think u have a defense that can control kobe?? i highly doubt it


many people thought memphis would not be able to handle kobe too...just because he once scored 50 on them...im not saying he will be shut down, but coaches like larry and popovich don't like to double team...they like to let the start get theirs, then shut down everyone else (like in the 2004 finals when shaq got his, but everyone else was shut down). so maybe kobe will score 30+, but the knicks might win. i have a feeling stephs penetration will get the bigs into foul trouble, thus making it a layup+dunk fest. maybe i'll be wrong...we'll see...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

truth said:


> I think Ariza will be starting in place of barnes,not Q...Not sure Brown wants Q on Odom...I think the gameplan is to let Kobe get his and shut down everyone else


that wont be too hard. since everyone else cant score a lick

but i guarentee you mihm will have numbers close to a double double


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

truth said:


> just in case you bonked your head,the name of the game is to limit the opponents scoring,not one particular player..unless you think Kobe is going off for 80+


maybe if u read the other posts before you say randon **** you would know what im talking about. someone was talking about how memphis controlled and stopped kobe. i was saying that i dont think the knicks can do that.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

today is also same story. Knicks will win because they are hot now. And Larry brown knows that he just needs to stop Kobe as others will not play anyways.

Lakers 87 nicks 102


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> today is also same story. Knicks will win because they are hot now. And Larry brown knows that he just needs to stop Kobe as others will not play anyways.
> 
> Lakers 87 nicks 102


No love at all for the lakers :biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ariza is indeed starting for the Knicks tonight..

Anybody wanna bet that Eddy Curry will outrebound Kwame Brown? :rofl:

Sweet.. Brent Musburger :banana:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Fastest timeout ever by Phil Jackson. 

Lakers 2 Knicks 4


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LMAO a timeout nearly a minute into the game by Phil.. :rofl:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Another timeout? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Another timeout By Phil....what the hell!?

Knicks 8 Lakers 8


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bynum's in BYNUM"S IN!!!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

uglu ugly game so far, i didn't realize that Kwame has such buttery fingers!! I'm a little concerned....


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

God god.. Kwame is pathetic.. :laugh:

It's sad when we should either start Bynum or Cook..


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 15 Knicks 15 knicks timeout

Kwame two fouls (whats new?)
Kobe missing shots(whats new?)


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

i really like this kid bynum. he should be better than mihm and kwame by next year at the latest.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

bynum 1 block, 1-ast,2-rebounds

in 2 mins WOW


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Cook with 2 points in about .3 of a second of playing time. :laugh:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I don't know what you did to me, *B34C*, but I'm really starting to love Cook:biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cook/Bynum - 7 min, 2 pts, 3 boards, 1 assist, 2 blocks, 0 fouls
Kwame/Mihm - 16 min, 6 pts, 4 boards, 3 fouls 

Uhh..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Mihm - Appears to be hustling. Needs to get back on defense. Was beaten twice by Frye on the fast break.

Kwame - Catch the damn ball.

Lamar - Completely out of sync with the offense. What do we have to do to make him feel comfortable? He is the only one stopping himself right now.

Kobe - Took some really stupid shots. Still keeping us in it offensively. Needs to stop camping out in the paint defensively.

Smush - Playing his role well. Had some nice rotations on D. Very nice coast to coast had he finished.

Bynum - He's better than Kwame already. Really looks like he is learning.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kwame's hands again


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kwame third foul


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kwame looks like a retard LOL


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Phil should give Bynum 30 minutes. What's the worst that could happen!?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hey umm Phil.. Go with Bynum & Cook.. Kwame and Mihm dont really wanna play that much :laugh:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Kwame looks like a retard LOL


That's cold:biggrin: but yes he is playing bad.........:banana: Go Cook and Bynum:banana:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Mihm with a brilliant pass attempt to Cook. What is it with our big men? Kwame bobbled another one out of bounds. On the bright side of things, he did box out the play before allowing a teammate to get a rebound. Must be a fluke.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Transition D lacking :biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ahhh now Cook is playin like a retard.. Gotta love these retarded big men..


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

mihm is playing no defense out here. knicks bigs dunks aplenty.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Just what I thought. The Knicks big men are dominating ours


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Man Frye would have looked really good in Lakers uniform.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

this is not pretty. I can't say that I am enjoying myself while watching this game.....


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> this is not pretty. I can't say that I am enjoying myself while watching this game.....


I guess it's time for you to change your Signature, *madskillz1_99* :biggrin:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bring Bynum Back!!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Defense is just bad...very bad.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Kobe sure does like pulling up for midrange jumpers on a fast break. :no:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

SMush to save the Day

lakers 43 Knicks 45

Knicks timeout


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I tell ya one thing.. I'm not wasting all my time and effort on tommorow's game thread :curse:

Oh hell, I may.. Dunno yet!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kobe 5-16 from the field.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

The One said:


> I guess it's time for you to change your Signature, *madskillz1_99* :biggrin:


Gulp... I know... things aren't looking too good right now.... but i'm sticking it out! 

While we're at it, anyone want out?!?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

"If our center Dick Cheaney doesn't have a heart attack he will be pretty good" -Chirs Rock :laugh:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Maaaaaaaaaan..... Kobe is taking bad shots.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Keep your sig. I want to eat some serious crow if your right madskillz.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Maaaaaaaaaan..... Kobe is taking bad shots.


Its either a 20 footer or nothing. He needs to take it to the hole when hes isolated at the top of the key.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

And yes, Kobe has taken some horrible shots. Does he not realize it? If we want a jumpshot every time down the floor, we'll trade him for Korver. Yeesh...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers are up because of Mihm's hustle


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Ariza is indeed starting for the Knicks tonight..
> 
> Anybody wanna bet that Eddy Curry will outrebound Kwame Brown? :rofl:
> 
> Sweet.. Brent Musburger :banana:


Kwame: 2
Curry: 3


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm telling you he seriously injured his shooting hand.. I was worried the night it happened.. I'm worried now.. His shooting has gotten worse since the injury happened.. Still hasnt taken great shots though..


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

HallOfFamer said:


> Its either a 20 footer or nothing. He needs to take it to the hole when hes isolated at the top of the key.


nope. He needs to post up, and then take it to the hole - he will be fouled.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Hey wait a minute....is this Mihm's third straight solid game?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

The One said:


> nope. He needs to post up, and then take it to the hole - he will be fouled.


Good point. Kobe needs to start driving to the basket and drawing fouls. If he can get some of the Knick bigs into foul trouble, itll help our bigs cuz they won be able to defend them to the best of thier abilities.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Y'all need to chill.  I just got home a bit before halftime and they don't look too bad, yet.

* The team needs a little bit of energy and spark. They play like they're afraid sometimes. Good thing those guys don't read this board, they'd be all self-concious LOL. Be nice to see somebody crack a smile. 

* I get the feeling that Smush is the kinda player who does well with hometown support. He might not have thick enough skin for road games yet. But give 'em time. 

* Love to see Bynum get more time.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

The One said:


> nope. He needs to post up, and then take it to the hole - he will be fouled.


Even those fadeaways arent going down though when hes in the post. I think he needs to in and try to get some layups or get contact so he can sort of get back in a rhythm. Cause missing your last 8 shots on nothing but jumpshots isnt the way to go.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I just saw the highlight of Jermaine O'Neal dunking vs the Bobcats and a tear came to my eye. If only Kwame had that type of agressiveness...


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> I'm telling you he seriously injured his shooting hand.. I was worried the night it happened.. I'm worried now.. His shooting has gotten worse since the injury happened.. Still hasnt taken great shots though..


I agree. The Kobe Haters will write it off as an excuse, but you can't dispute what we are seeing with our own eyes. He started the year shooting brilliantly, and since that injury he has sucked.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Odom just posterized Curry!! Finally some aggression!!! :clap:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow what a nice start to the 2nd half by the guys.. now if only they can keep it up for 21 more minutes!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Not a bad start for the second half. Lamar looks like he wants to play now. That was a sweet pass to Kwame inside for the dunk. And if Kobe's hand is hurting him so bad, he needs to quit shooting so much.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Kobe is such a baller, his hand is hurting and he is taking some funky shots, but damn! he keeps working.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Look like Kobe got hurt again, @#%@[email protected]$%@


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Holy crap an 18 point quarter for Kobe so far..dang!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Poor Kobe, he keeps holding his hand, looks like he's in pain


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

10 point lead cut to 6. I hope we can hold on, shoot, we better hold on!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Sasha, Kobe, George, Cook, and Kwame to start the quarter.. Oh lord..


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

We have the lead and Sasha is in........


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Eh.. Kobe is on fire.. 10 pt game now :clap: (but for how long?)


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Sasha, Kobe, George, Cook, and Kwame to start the quarter.. Oh lord..


But they're running the offense beautifully.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

And Sasha is playing well. :laugh:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Kobe is on the way to 50%, a few more shot lol


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Just what I thought. If nobody is in real foul trouble, Phil can have Odom rest and then put on a more productive line-up


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

4-0 Kobe run with 8:24 left in the game.. 10 point game still.. 

Kobe will be at the line when we come back..

:laugh:

Cook and Kwame are playin some solid defense to start this quarter (Hope I didnt curse them now!)


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow a beautiful quarter by the Lakers.. 6 more minutes guys.. Dont blow this!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Looks like we'll actually win this game...(hope i didnt curse it)


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

41 pts for Kobe.

Finally we stop playing down to competition. Now close this out!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

UGH.. FINISH THEM OFF!! :curse:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Thank you Odom. Finish them off


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

The Lakers could have won by twenty but nwhile the Lakers were ready to call it a night, the Knicks kept on pushing

Lakers 92 Knicks 97

Final


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

the loosing streak is finally over....


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Ghiman said:


> the loosing streak is finally over....


The win could have still looked a lot better if they closed the Knicks out better.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Is it me or did Lamar look a little cranky with the questions after the game?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Is it me or did Lamar look a little cranky with the questions after the game?


o yeah baby chris mihm wid another good game


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/clubhouse?team=lal 
<table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr id="lineTopRow" align="center"> <td class="bbL" align="left">
</td> <td class="bbL" width="30">1</td> <td class="bbL" width="30">2</td> <td class="bbL" width="30">3</td> <td class="bbL" width="30">4</td> <td> 
</td> <td> 
</td> <td> 
</td> <td> 
</td> <td>*T*</td> </tr> <tr id="lineAwayRow" align="center"> <td align="left">*New York *</td> <td>24</td> <td>23</td> <td>25</td> <td>20</td> <td> 
</td> <td> 
</td> <td> 
</td> <td> 
</td> <td id="lineAwayTotal">*92*</td> </tr> <tr id="lineHomeRow" align="center"> <td align="left">*LA Lakers *</td> <td>27</td> <td>22</td> <td>29</td> <td>19</td> <td> 
</td> <td> 
</td> <td> 
</td> <td> 
</td> <td id="lineHomeTotal">*97*</td> </tr> </tbody></table>​<!-- end linescore --><!-- Clock and Quarter --> 
New York (2-6) LA Lakers (4-4)​ 







_________








92____________97​ 


<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(34, 94, 168) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial; text-align: center;">*NEW YORK KNICKS*</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">T ARIZA, F</td><td>23</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-4</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">A DAVIS, F</td><td>16</td><td>4-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">E CURRY, C</td><td>29</td><td>8-14</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>7</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>17</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Q RICHARDSON, G</td><td>20</td><td>1-6</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">S MARBURY, G</td><td>37</td><td>2-9</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>10</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">C FRYE</td><td>33</td><td>9-18</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-3</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>21</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">J CRAWFORD</td><td>28</td><td>5-9</td><td>1-2</td><td>1-2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">M BARNES</td><td>4</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">D LEE</td><td>25</td><td>5-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>5</td><td>6</td><td>11</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">J BUTLER</td><td>6</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">N ROBINSON</td><td>13</td><td>1-7</td><td>0-2</td><td>1-2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">M ROSE</td><td>6</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td>
</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td> <td>3PM-A</td> <td>FTM-A</td> <td>OREB</td> <td>DREB</td> <td>REB</td> <td>AST</td> <td>STL</td> <td>BLK</td> <td>TO</td> <td>PF</td> <td>PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*40-89*</td><td>*2-9*</td><td>*10-16*</td><td>*19*</td><td>*19*</td><td>*38*</td><td>*29*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*13*</td><td>*18*</td><td>*92*</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*44.9%*</td><td>*22.2%*</td><td>*62.5%*</td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 14 (15)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> 
</td></tr><tr class="stathead"> <td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(84, 37, 130) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial; text-align: center;">*LOS ANGELES LAKERS*</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">K BROWN, F</td><td>26</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">L ODOM, F</td><td>38</td><td>5-10</td><td>1-4</td><td>2-2</td><td>2</td><td>7</td><td>9</td><td>6</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>13</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">C MIHM, C</td><td>38</td><td>6-11</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>9</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>14</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">K BRYANT, G</td><td>44</td><td>15-36</td><td>0-1</td><td>12-14</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>42</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">S PARKER, G</td><td>35</td><td>3-10</td><td>1-4</td><td>3-4</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>4</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">A BYNUM</td><td>6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">B COOK</td><td>13</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">S VUJACIC</td><td>13</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">D GEORGE</td><td>17</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">L PROFIT</td><td>2</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">D GREEN</td><td>8</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td>
</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td> <td>3PM-A</td> <td>FTM-A</td> <td>OREB</td> <td>DREB</td> <td>REB</td> <td>AST</td> <td>STL</td> <td>BLK</td> <td>TO</td> <td>PF</td> <td>PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*38-85*</td><td>*2-12*</td><td>*19-25*</td><td>*16*</td><td>*28*</td><td>*44*</td><td>*21*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*15*</td><td>*22*</td><td>*97*</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*44.7%*</td><td>*16.7%*</td><td>*76.0%*</td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 15 (19)</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The One said:


> The Lakers could have won by twenty but nwhile the Lakers were ready to call it a night, the Knicks kept on pushing
> 
> Lakers 92 Knicks 97
> 
> Final


other way around buddy


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

OK i know that Kwame had a couple of bad plays in the begining I.E. dropping some nice passes, but it seems to me that he had a much better game than his stats show. Does it feel that way to anyone else?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Ugh....Smush cut down on your assist/turnover ratio. :no: You are better than that.

Why isn't Phil going with Profit more often? He's much better than playing 2 minutes a game. And Kwame...oh man don't get me started on this. He's like a lost child in the post, can't handle a pass from guards.

Ariza was having his way until Kobe got hot in the 2nd half. Bynum had another nice mintues. I like to seee him and Profit a lot more than Mihm and Brown.

..and please no more Sasha in for Byrant. He gets blow by every freaking guard in the NBA. Green is much bigger, quicker and great leaner of the triangle O than him.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> OK i know that Kwame had a couple of bad plays in the begining I.E. dropping some nice passes, but it seems to me that he had a much better game than his stats show. Does it feel that way to anyone else?


I have to disagree because the New York big men were scoring at will the entire game, and not just the starters all of them. Even Jackie Butler came off the bench and scored right away.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

It really sucks that Turiaf isn't on this team because Cook is so stupid and so soft I almost feel like punching the guy. This dude has regressed, and it's truly amazing because I didn't think he could blow defensive assignments any worse than he did before, but he has. And Sasha, oy. He tries to get into a defensive stance and play hard-nosed, but he's just so clearly unathletic and uber-slow that he'll never be worth jack unless he magically sees the court like Jason Kidd one day. Why Green and Profit aren't getting minutes over him, I'll never know.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

EHL said:


> It really sucks that Turiaf isn't on this team because Cook is so stupid and so soft I almost feel like punching the guy. This dude has regressed, and it's truly amazing because I didn't think he could blow defensive assignments any worse than he did before, but he has.


No offense but this is what Cook is.. He actually has improved his game. Doesnt mean he still isnt stupid when it comes to defense because he's never been that good at defense, never, never, never..

4 pts and 4 boards is almost Kwame like in less minutes (13 tonight) and no I'm not saying that's anything special but yet, people find a way to complain. Because he gives up what he scores. Hey, **** happens.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Look, Cook is so bad that when Kwame has to sit, Lamar is moved to the 4. At one point Lamar was playing 44 mpg because Cook is such a bad backup 4. This is why I want Turiaf, or really just ANYONE, that can play post D at the 4 without missing assignments. Like rotating, or getting back on D, etc.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

The heck do you want? We have crappy bigs no matter what and ya'll gotta deal with it.. Mihm, Kwame, Cook, Slava, and a rookie in Bynum.. I'm not the one that put this pos team together with pos bigs. I'm not the one that signed Cook to an extension. I'm not the one that is paying Slava a megaload of dollars.. I'm not the one that traded for a bust. I'm not the one that traded for a white wannabe center.. I may be the retard here but the Lakers are for having the bigs they have.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> The heck do you want? We have crappy bigs no matter what and ya'll gotta deal with it.. Mihm, Kwame, Cook, Slava, and a rookie in Bynum.. I'm not the one that put this **** team together with **** bigs. I'm not the one that signed Cook to an extension. I'm not the one that is paying Slava a megaload of dollars.. I'm not the one that traded for a bust. I'm not the one that traded for a white wannabe center..


Why are you *****ing about this to me? I didn't put this team together either. If you want to vent your "frustration" please don't vent it on me. It still doesn't change the fact that Cook really sucks beyond hitting jumpers, and that's hard to do because he already sucked last season (beyond hitting jumpers).


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Hey Cook is still good at forcing charges which is part of defense :biggrin:

I beleive that in time, Cook and Sasha will provide a quiet toughness to the team....I'm serious.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

EHL said:


> *It really sucks that Turiaf isn't on this team* because Cook is so stupid and so soft I almost feel like punching the guy. This dude has regressed, and it's truly amazing because I didn't think he could blow defensive assignments any worse than he did before, but he has. And Sasha, oy. He tries to get into a defensive stance and play hard-nosed, but he's just so clearly unathletic and uber-slow that he'll never be worth jack unless he magically sees the court like Jason Kidd one day. Why Green and Profit aren't getting minutes over him, I'll never know.


the man never even played a NBA game giving too much props for man who hasnt done anything. no offense to turiaf but he aint no savior unless he proves it first
yeah our frontcourt is bad but i'm sure turiaf isnt much better either

well atless sasha plays hard thats a start

cause green and profit cant play the point maybe


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Turiaf can at least catch passes, that's already an upgrade over Kwame. 

But yeah, I get your point.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Stop complaining about other players not getting playing time, because you're just going to end up thinking they suck. They look good in limited minutes, because their defiencies don't show as much. (Juan Dixon, Flip Murray etc.)


----------



## bballisgreat (Nov 15, 2005)

kobe was a beast out there, but what concerns me is kobe had to score 42 points for a small margin of victory.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Defiencies show with playing time. Stop complaining about other plays not getting, because you're just going to end up thinking they suck.


Say what?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

EHL said:


> Say what?


 I edited it. Try reading it now. It was pretty ugly. :laugh:


----------

